# Justin Jaffray - The Game



## Meep (Jan 26, 2010)

So a long bus ride made me think of some simple game concept. Then I was like 'o justin's good @ 2x2' so the name and everything was a 'Why not?' kinda thing.

The game has instructions in it and everything. I was gonna add hand + cube animations but it just didn't turn out that well so I left them out.

Download (.exe): http://www.mediafire.com/?doyvbjhuymj

+2s and DNFs still apply.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 26, 2010)

Im just downloading it now.


----------



## Escher (Jan 26, 2010)

This is pure genius.
<3


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 26, 2010)

> Justin says:
> kris made the weirdest game
> like
> seriously
> ...


<3 Meep


----------



## SebCube (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow this cool im addicted already is there any way to change cube type?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 26, 2010)

hahaha i really enjoyed that.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 26, 2010)

this is awesome


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Meep said:


> So a long bus ride made me think of some simple game concept. Then I was like 'o justin's good @ 2x2' so the name and everything was a 'Why not?' kinda thing.
> 
> The game has instructions in it and everything. I was gonna add hand + cube animations but it just didn't turn out that well so I left them out.
> 
> ...



you should def work on putting cubes in there and hand motions.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 26, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > So a long bus ride made me think of some simple game concept. Then I was like 'o justin's good @ 2x2' so the name and everything was a 'Why not?' kinda thing.
> ...


Yeah I agree.


----------



## Meep (Jan 26, 2010)

SebCube said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meep said:
> ...



I tried drawing them and they looked really bad =P I fail at drawing hands. I might try taking pictures for it though


----------



## qqwref (Jan 26, 2010)

Interesting game. I got a sub3 avg but I don't think I could get down to 1.5ish without more practice than I'm willing to put in. Are the scrambles optimal solutions to random 2x2 positions, or just random moves? I don't like the control scheme too much (would much rather have separate R R' U U' F F' buttons like higames, counterclockwise moves aren't harder in real life) but it's better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## Meep (Jan 26, 2010)

They're just random positions without having two F U or Rs in a row =( I'd put customizable controls but I'm not a very good programmer =P


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Jan 26, 2010)

The title made me lose the game


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, it doesn't work for me. The game just freezes at the start window. Is it because i use windows 7? or what happens?


----------



## Meep (Jan 26, 2010)

I use Windows 7 and it works for me  I just know it doesn't run on Macs


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe I have to update something?
EDIT: forget it, i can play now


----------



## Forte (Jan 26, 2010)

Meep said:


> I use Windows 7 and it works for me  I just know it doesn't run on Macs



Mac =(


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 27, 2010)

Mac pl0x?


----------



## Toad (Jan 27, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Mac pl0x?



+1


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 27, 2010)

These controls are annoying me I don't get how you people get such good times. Oh well, it's funny


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have better averages on a real cube  nice game though. and what language did you write this in?


----------



## Meep (Jan 27, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> These controls are annoying me I don't get how you people get such good times. Oh well, it's funny



Most of my game ideas usually just stay in my head, but after drawing Justin sprites I just had to finish it to see JJ's reaction to it =P

@Neo63: GML =(


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Moop!


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Meep said:


> GML =(



GML <3


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 27, 2010)

Meep said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > These controls are annoying me I don't get how you people get such good times. Oh well, it's funny
> ...




I think I just found my language for summatives


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 28, 2010)

I just lost the game.

Random state, please!

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18598


----------



## Meep (Jan 28, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I just lost the game.
> 
> Random state, please!
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18598



Meep is a fail coder ):


----------

